# Calling Hymer experts - mechanical opinion needed/hymer 564



## hollyhymer (Apr 4, 2010)

our much loved 1990 hymer 564 (citroen) is in the workshop, she needs new turbo, cam belt, brake master cylinder and wheel bearing, mot etc.
We have a starting figure of about £2,400. Problem is i fear our mechanic is reluctant to do this work as motorhome has rusted and he is scared off what he may come up against in the process. The 4 bolts that hold the
turbo onto exhaust maifold that no longer look like bolts so concerned as may have to drill to get it off. The wheel bearing is a concern, he says
if the hub will not come apart, or is damaged, new parts are no 
longer available from citroen and will not know what to do if that is the
case.. Also exhaust has a hole in it, some of the metal brake pipe needs 
replacing under the chassis at the rear. He fears he may be opening a
bag of worms and does not want us girls throwing a load of money at
something that may not be worth it.
We have had her 4 years now without any troubles, shes clean inside and we have become rather attached to her. There is talk of scrapping her ...... which we dont want to do but scared to do the work.

Any ideas??? I need to talk to him today to make a decision.

Thanks so much in advance for your thoughts....


----------



## ned (Dec 12, 2006)

*hymer*

Hi Hollyhymer,

Sounds quite a challenge. You can get spares for the citreon. Off hand I can't remember exactly where. If you go into the appropiate section in MHF you will find 2 suppliers. One is in Southampton and one is in the poole area.

I would suggest that you initially get a complete health check on the vehicle so you know exactly what you are having to deal with. Your van isn't old by any streatch of the imagination and you may find that you can prioritise each problem so that they can be rectified at different times. Get the things done that have to be done to make it a 'safe vehicle' then decide whether you want to carry on or go for another van with the same layout or whatever you want and trade your vehicle in against it. The vehicle may be worth more as a trade in and the extra you pay may be less than what you will pay to get all the jobs done in the end. Also you will be able to negotiate a good warranty on your new purchase.

Hope this helps.................... Ned


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I think you need a Citroen specialist to give an opinion and an estimate. They will know what the work entails and what the pitfalls are. There are bound to be a few around, I expect someone on here will know where, although perhaps not close to where you live.

I am sure you can find a manifold from a scrapyard or get a new one rather than drilling etc., Alan.


----------



## hollyhymer (Apr 4, 2010)

Thanks Ned - Just spoken to garage and he is going to start stripping down the Turbo and see what he finds from there, We may need a front suspension leg ( passenger side ) so i will investigate those 2 places in Southampton and Poole for quotes. X


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Sorry to say this as I could be completely wrong, but is that garage picking holes in an old vehicle just for work.before I say more I would like to know why it is this garage you chose.I would want a second opinion before I said yes, like erneboy says. Ned has said the right thing as well.
Is the van that rusty, has the garage taken you around the vehicle and pointed out their findings, or have you just been given a list and quote.

cabby

ps. have you contacted this place.
http://www.edwardsandson.co.uk/about-edwards-a-son.html


----------



## hollyhymer (Apr 4, 2010)

Hi Cabby,
Appreciate your post. We have used him before and he is reluctant to
do it really
A - because he is scared that the costs will rise and he is not sure its
worth spending this money on an old van and i think he is scared to start because it may be more of a project really and he doesnt want to 
charge us all the money that it may come to - if that makes sense ??
We towed it in so bloody thing not really up for driving out. He really isnt out to shaft us.

B - she is rusty underneath yes....

An earlier post suggested parts for C25 on this site - but i cant
find it? i have found a place called delfindesigns that was near poole but
they have closed down. Anyone know of the place in southampton?

Thanks again for your post.


----------



## hollyhymer (Apr 4, 2010)

Thanks for the link cabby


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I really don't want to write this,but, If the van is mechanically in poor condition and seems that it will cost more than the value of it, maybe now is the time to step back and think of putting that money towards the next motorhome, I know that is difficult to do, a lot us of have had to as well.
Maybe advertise it on ebay as a non runner spares or repairs.needs to be trailered.A person with space and time to do their own repairs will go for it.put it up for £1000 or offers. If you have extras on it, take them off ready for your next van, such as gas bottles hookup leads etc.

sorry if I seem callous.

cabby


----------



## hollyhymer (Apr 4, 2010)

Thanks cabby. These vans seem to be up for alot of cash and for the
sake of 3 qrand i dont want to dump her.

At the moment the turbo is going to come off first - if the outlook
looks crap we will do a you suggest. thanks again


----------

